# Please ID this side hack



## 41rollfast (Aug 26, 2015)

No sign of manufacture or serial number on here. I was told its a Gary little John. But I can't find any info on it. 
Any ideas? 
Thanks!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 29, 2015)

Definitley not Littlejohn. Maybe R&R. Very neat!


----------

